# How does one approach putting a bike on the roof rack?



## imzjustplayin (Jun 27, 2007)

For those who mount their bikes ontop of their cars with a roof rack, specifically SUV owners, how do you do this? Despite being over 6 feet tall, I'd imagine putting a bike ontop of the roof to be very dfficult, so how exactly do you guys accomplish this? I'd much prefer using a roof rack than putting the bike in the rear, not being able to open the trunk or in the trunk, not having any passenger space...


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

That's one reason I picked a Legacy wagon over an Outback... something like 4 or 5" lower roof height.

My brother-in-law just opens his door and steps on the floor of his Trooper. Another friend has a little step stool he carries in his back seat.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

I used to use a small step ladder to get my bikes on top of my LandCruiser. I found it quite a pain, esp with the 40+lb bikes that are common around here. Went to a North Shore Rack and couldnt be happier! See my post below if you are interested...

Cheers

Buzz


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

I got a Toyota Matrix which is fairly tall. I can throw my xc bike up there no problem from the ground but I also use a step ladder to get the DH bike up there. It's not that it's too heavy, it just becomes awkward that high above your head. I have no issues at all using or transporting the small ladder. It folds flat, takes minimal space and weighs next to nothing.


----------



## BanzaiRider (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a CRV and I'm only 5'8" so I use a small foldable plastic "step". I can manage without the step but it is very risky.


----------



## dman_mb1 (Jan 19, 2007)

My SUV has an old-fashioned two-piece tailgate. I put the bike trays on "backwards" - ie fork-mount to the rear, and I fold down the lower half and stand on that to mount the bikes.

-dman


----------



## Mynamesrob (Jul 25, 2004)

I won't put any kind of roof mount on my Xterra because I can only imagine how big of a pain in the butt it would be putting the bikes up there.

-Rob


----------



## INCO (Mar 30, 2007)

And it only gets worse trying to get your bike on or off the roof rack if you have injured yourself during the ride. Not that I know this from any experience or anything  but i have a certain disdain for root drops.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

INCO said:


> ...i have a certain disdain for root drops.


...and both root drops and _roof drops_ can be costly in very different ways!


----------

